# html nichtmehr in IE ausführen :-/



## Da_CrUsHeR (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo an Alle, 
Ich hab da so ein kleines/großes problem, und zwar:
wenn ich z.b. eine htm. datei auf meinem pc hab.. ich kan das dokument nichtmeht im IE ausführen... mein internet geht.. alles geht .. bis auf das eben.
hab auch n kleinen scrreenshot davon gemacht wie das aussieht.


----------



## Sergo (27. Juni 2004)

Probier mal die datei mit rechte Maustaste --> Öffnen mit --> IE  zu öffnen! oder du könntest den Quelltext rauskopieren und in eine neue Datei in einem Editor einfügen und als .htm abspeichern, dann sollte es gehn.


----------



## Da_CrUsHeR (27. Juni 2004)

Ja hab ich auch schon aus probiert, geht aber nicht.. ich kann den IE nicht in die liste reinbekommen, und er führt es nich aus... 

und die 2. variante geht auch nicht... ich kann keine dateien (html, htm) auf machen.. bzw es öffnet sich nur mit dem Editor.


----------



## Sergo (27. Juni 2004)

Hmm,..okay,.dann versuch mal die Datei mit einem anderen Browser zu öffnen ! z.b. Mozilla oder Opera


----------



## Da_CrUsHeR (27. Juni 2004)

dazu gesagt, ich kann wenn ich die url von dem htm dokument in mein browser kopiere funktioniert es ja... es öffnet  es nur nich wenn ich drauf klick mit meinem IE


----------



## Sergo (27. Juni 2004)

Uiii,...eigendlich sollte irgendeine Methode die ich dir gesagt hab, dich zum Ziel führen,.komisch,...


----------



## Da_CrUsHeR (27. Juni 2004)

Laughing  Out  Loud   ja SEHR schade das es nicht funktioniert, 
aber vielleicht is hier ja noch einer der was anderes weiß


----------

